# Game in South Austin



## Ruslanchik (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm looking for a D&D v3.5 game in Austin.  I live South so that would be preferable, but I can drive wherever if I need to.  

I would like to find a group that meets every other week for short adventures and rotates DMs.  That way we can try whatever crazy ideas we can come up with and adventure in a different world each meeting.

That being said, I'm down for just about anything.


----------

